# Advise wanted on buying coffee van



## Saz99 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi

hope I can get some advice before I proceed any further. I am looking at purchasing a black Mercedes sprinter van 2005 which has been kitted out with inside a lever coffee machine and Grinder, hot water cylinder. It's got a double hatch and inside is kitted out in wood panels. That's it.. it has a leisure battery with inverter and 2 gas bottles. So basically can run on battery or gas for coffee machine.

1) does £13k sound about right for this van.. for age and miles (150,000)

2) best site for commercial insurance and pub liability? And would would be typical price

3) don't have a fixed site but happy to work at events and see where it goes (I also work part time.

4) how would I go about converting it to also run on electric? Say an event provided it - as would seem silly to use invertor instead of electric or am I wrong?

5) I need to connect small internal fridge up for milk, it's never been connected. Do you think offering cold drinks is a must as would need larger fridge and battery may not cope plus space limited.

any advise is much appreciated.. haven't got to the choosing a decent coffee brand yet but I'm sure plenty on here to read up on.









Cheers!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

The base vehicle without the equipment should only cost £5-6k. Not sure on the internals though


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Let me have your email address and I will send you a quote for everything you would need to kit out a vehicle, including installation and the conversion...... Would be under £5k all in. Andy


----------



## Saz99 (Jun 28, 2017)

coffeebean said:


> Let me have your email address and I will send you a quote for everything you would need to kit out a vehicle, including installation and the conversion...... Would be under £5k all in. Andy


Thanks, I have the vehicle in mind, but it's 2005 and costing £13k and that's why checking what others think of the price. I find it hard to compare as very few coffee vans out there that you serve inside with hatch.


----------

